# Lowering PH



## m_joseph (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm currently cycling a 20 gallon tank right now, which is almost complete. My PH is about 7.5, but I really want to bring it down a little bit because I plan on putting in some neon tetras. I know I can add some driftwood or peat moss to naturally lower the PH but I was wondering how much and could it lower the water too much? I would prefer to put peat in a mesh bag and then in my filter but I have no clue as to how much peat would do the trick. And would I have to replace the peat every so often? Thanks!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about messing with your pH with Neon Tetras. They're pretty hardy fish. 7.5 is perfectly fine for neon tetras. Save your money on peat moss and driftwood - it's not worth it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I kind of agree with the leave it alone. But "jiffy peat" pellets from walmart or lowes are little bits of peat in a mesh.


----------

